# driving licence



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all, Does Cyprus (Republic of) impose an upper age limit for holding a driving licence? I've looked at various government websites but can't find an answer to this one.
Thanks to anyone who can help
CG


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrisgarner said:


> Hi all, Does Cyprus (Republic of) impose an upper age limit for holding a driving licence? I've looked at various government websites but can't find an answer to this one.
> Thanks to anyone who can help
> CG


Half of the old codgers from the rural areas dont even have licences
You should see the way they drive, no awareness of anyone else on the road, they drive as though they are up in the hills on a donkey.


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Half of the old codgers from the rural areas dont even have licences
> You should see the way they drive, no awareness of anyone else on the road, they drive as though they are up in the hills on a donkey.


Veronica yes I have seen them, spent quite a lot of time in cyprus over the years although to be honest I don't think they are any worse than some of the lunatics we get here in the highlands


----------



## Adenexpat (Nov 10, 2009)

yes I have seen them too


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Driving Licences*



chrisgarner said:


> Hi all, Does Cyprus (Republic of) impose an upper age limit for holding a driving licence? I've looked at various government websites but can't find an answer to this one.
> Thanks to anyone who can help
> CG


The law in relation to driving licences in Cyprus are similiar to those here in the UK, albeit inorder to drive a car you have to be 18 years and over. 
A Cypriot licence is valid until the holder is age 70. 
At 70 years of age, drivers are required to obtain a medical exam and a form signed by a doctor stating that the applicant is fit to drive. After the age of 70, driving licences are normally valid for three years. The medical certificate form is available from the DoRT or it can be downloaded. 
Hope this helps
Regards,
Chris


----------

